# July Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite(s) from our members favorite photos. Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. 

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or insufficient post count.
*Otis-Agnes, Jamm, Happy.*

*1: Kalhayd








2: Ivyacres








3: Kmullen








4: Panama Rob








5: kwhit








6: Atis








7: swishywagga








8: carolinehansen








9: Nash666








10: Amystelter








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The July voting is now open (I think). 
Please drop me a line if you notice anything amiss.
Thanks, Debbie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Vote(s) in the July Photo Contest. 

Look through the entries and make your selections, you can vote for as many as you want.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm wearing "I voted today" sticker!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes in the July Photo Contest, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Only 18 votes in so far, look through the entries and make your selections. 

*Last day to vote is:* *Saturday, July 30th*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Only 23 votes in so far, Saturday, July 30th is the last day to vote.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone who has ever tried to pose an animal and a baby in the same photo will have special appreciation for that KMULLEN photo. I'd love to know how long that took!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

27 votes in so far, if you haven't voted, you have until Saturday, July 30th to make your selections. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder, it's time to cast your Votes in the July Photo Contest. 

There's only 29 votes in so far, voting ends Saturday, July 30th!

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The time to vote on your favorite pictures is quickly running out, remember, it's multiple choice so vote for all your favs!
The poll will close on *07-30-2016* at *07:00 AM.


*


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

:x


smp said:


> Anyone who has ever tried to pose an animal and a baby in the same photo will have special appreciation for that KMULLEN photo. I'd love to know how long that took!


Haha!! Luckily, it only took like 4 shots! The first blooper, my son was grabbing for the beads and not looking at the camera!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

31 votes and we have one more day to add to this count if you have not voted.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Remember it's only voting so no mudslinging but mud rolling is allowed and if a little mud gets slung on the shake off....well, I guess that's ok too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted? Today and tomorrow are the last two days to cast your vote. 

Look through the entries and make your selections-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting ends tomorrow-Saturday, July 30th @ 7:00 AM EST. *


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

smp said:


> Anyone who has ever tried to pose an animal and a baby in the same photo will have special appreciation for that KMULLEN photo. I'd love to know how long that took!





Yes, Yes, yes! :grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only a few hours left to vote before the poll closes tomorrow morning at 7:00 AM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 38 votes in.........


*Voting ends tomorrow morning at 7 AM EST.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Kmullen for this month's winning photo!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Congrats to Kmullen for this month's winning photo!


Congratulations Kmullen your photo is really great!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations kmullen for your great winning picture!


----------

